# Vandalismusschalter anschließen



## Pakko5 (27. Februar 2011)

*Vandalismusschalter anschließen*

Ja ich weiss es gibt zich mal die Frage in diesem Forum. Ein paar threads habe ich gelesen, da war mir auch alles klar, aber dann kam einer nachdem ich mir wieder unsicher war. 

also. ich habe 2 vandalismusschalter von aquatuning



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



einen möchte ich als power schalter und einen als reset schalter für meinen pc.

wenn ich das jetzt richtig deute muss ich meinen pwr anschluss vom mainboard an die nr.1 verkabeln und ground an die nr.2 richtig??

beim reset dementsrechend genau so.

wie ist das aber mit den led´s. kann ich da auch die anschlüsse vom mainboard panel nehmen oder is da was zu schwach für``?? möchte nämlich das die led also der ring im taster blinkt wenn der pc arbeitet, so wie es jetzt die standart led auch tut.

für eine kurze info wäre ich sehr dankbar


----------



## troppa (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vandalismusschalter anschließen*



Pakko5 schrieb:


> einen möchte ich als power schalter und einen als reset schalter für meinen pc.
> 
> wenn ich das jetzt richtig deute muss ich meinen pwr anschluss vom mainboard an die nr.1 verkabeln und ground an die nr.2 richtig??
> 
> ...



Hm, du brauchst 3+4, denn beim einschalten und reseten wird ein Stromkreis geschlossen und nicht unterbrochen. Beim Schalter ist die Polung egal. (EDIT: Bei der LED natürlich nicht.) Die 3,3V vom Mainboard sollten optimal sein.


----------



## proxygyn (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vandalismusschalter anschließen*

Sorry für meine Neugierde, aber was macht so ein Vandalismusschalter?


----------



## juhu1949 (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vandalismusschalter anschließen*



proxygyn schrieb:


> Sorry für meine Neugierde, aber was macht so ein Vandalismusschalter?


 
Bin so eben über diesen Thread gestolpert, interessiert mich auch.

mfg *juhu1949*


----------



## troppa (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vandalismusschalter anschließen*



proxygyn schrieb:


> Sorry für meine Neugierde, aber was macht so ein Vandalismusschalter?


 
Schalten, leuchten und gut aussehn - sonst nix^^ Er heißt nur Vandalismusschalter bzw. taster weil er normalerweise im öffenlichen Bereich, Outdoor, Offroad, Motorsport usw. (wo er halt robost sein muss) Verwendung findet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -H1N1- (22. März 2012)

*AW: Vandalismusschalter anschließen*

Hallo Gemeinde!
Auch bei mir sollen bald 2 Vandalismusschalter im Gehäuse ihren Platz finden. Leider bin ich mir in Sachen Anschluss nicht ganz sicher, wie ich das zu bewerkstelligen habe.
Nr. 1 soll einfach nur 1-2 Kathoden ein- bzw. ausschalten (sollte kein Ding sein)
mit Nummer 2 möchte ich jedoch die HDD LED ein- und ausschalten. Warum? Ganz einfach: Am MoBo Anschluß für die HDD LED möchte ich nicht die vom Gehäuse anschließen, sondern eine Andere (Wegen der Farbe). Die kann da je nach HDD-Aktivität vor sich hin blinken. 
Kann mir jemand zu Nr. 2 sagen, wie ich das am besten an einen 5 oder 6 poligen Vandalismusschalter angeschlossen bekomme? Ach ja, der Schalter selbst besitzt auch noch eine leuchtenden Ring. Ich denke, jeder weiß von welcher Schaltern ich hier spreche.
Nun seit Ihr gefragt..............


----------



## Ben™ (23. März 2012)

*AW: Vandalismusschalter anschließen*

Liebe Community, jetzt habe ich auch eine Frage:

Ich nutze den Taster als On / Off Power-Button. Kann ich den gleichen Taster auch als Reset-Button nutzen??


----------



## norse (24. März 2012)

*AW: Vandalismusschalter anschließen*

Naja genau DEN natürlich nicht, entweder geht er aus oder startet neu 

also 2.Taster und das ganze geht!


----------



## Ben™ (24. März 2012)

*AW: Vandalismusschalter anschließen*

Okay, bist du dir da ganz sicher?? Pin 3 & 4 ist zum Ein- / Ausschalten. (Was auch wunderbar klappt)
Plus & Minus für die Power-LED. (Leuchtet sobald PC eingeschalten ist)

Für was ist dann aber Pin 1 & 2? 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## DAEF13 (24. März 2012)

*AW: Vandalismusschalter anschließen*

Pin 1 + 2 unterbricht den Stromkreis sobald der Taster gedrückt wird, Pin 3 + 4 schließt den Stromkreis sobald der Taster gedrückt wird.
Für den ON/OFF, sowie dem Reset-Knopf brauchst du die Variante, in dem Pin 3 + 4 genutzt werden; die Pins 1 + 2 bleiben also unbelegt. 
Man kann übrigens in einem offenen Aufbau (ohne Gehäuse/Taster/etc.) die Pins einfach (kurz) überbrücken um die gewünschte Aktion (also starten oder neustarten) auszuführen, was das hier noch bestätigt^^

Beantwortet das deine Frage?


----------



## Ben™ (25. März 2012)

*AW: Vandalismusschalter anschließen*

Ein bisschen verwirrend: Im Klartext kann ich einen Taster nicht als On/Off und gleichzeit als Reset nutzen?
Für Reset brauche ich also einen zweiten Taster?


----------



## midnight (25. März 2012)

*AW: Vandalismusschalter anschließen*

Ja klar. Wie willst du denn den Schalter auf zwei versch. Arten drücken?


----------



## Ben™ (25. März 2012)

*AW: Vandalismusschalter anschließen*

Nun ja, der PC geht ja erst nach ca. 3 Sekunden Drücken aus. Ich hatte gehofft das man durch ein kurzes Drücken reseten kann....


----------



## -H1N1- (25. März 2012)

*AW: Vandalismusschalter anschließen*

Und wie sieht es nun mit Ein- bzw. Ausschalten einer Lichtquelle aus???  (Mein Anliegen von Seite 1)
Nehm ich dann auch ganz normal Pin 3+4, oder?


----------



## Ben™ (25. März 2012)

*AW: Vandalismusschalter anschließen*

Ja klar! Was du mit 3 / 4 einschaltest ist eigentlich egal.


----------

